
Windows users attacked via critical Flash zero-day: Patch now, urges Adobe - dsr12
https://www.zdnet.com/google-amp/article/windows-users-attacked-via-critical-flash-zero-day-patch-now-urges-adobe
======
nmg
I see that it affects Chrome, Edge, IE, and the desktop runtime.. no mention
of Firefox however.

~~~
nikbackm
Firefox does not include Flash by default, the others do.

------
craftyguy
It's a better idea to just remove flash entirely.

~~~
mr_toad
Who still uses flash? I thought it went the way of the Dodo years ago.

~~~
yoshamano
Kronos Workforce Central still requires Flash. Crunchyroll still uses Flash,
and the Flash player for video.pbs.org is still superior to their HTML5
player.

